# Old Quincy Air Compressor



## Kev409 (10 mo ago)

_just wondering if this old Quincy Air Compressor would be worth restoring it has a 325 pump on it I can get it for $100







































_


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep. It can be restored.
Worth $100 as is? I don't think so.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea hydro test the rusty tank for sure...

buy it by the pound as salvage..


----------



## Kev409 (10 mo ago)

motormonkey said:


> Yep. It can be restored.
> Worth $100 as is? I don't think so.


I went and looked at it today I’m not going to mess with it the compressor head is locked up it’s set out in the weather too long .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

20 bucks to haul it off...
lol
by the LB...
GRIN!


----------



## Kev409 (10 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> 20 bucks to haul it off...
> lol
> by the LB...
> GRIN!


----------



## Kev409 (10 mo ago)

Lol I went and looked at it it’s locked up he would have to pay me 20$ to haul it off 😂


----------



## jthompson55719 (9 mo ago)

Kev409 said:


> Lol I went and looked at it it’s locked up he would have to pay me 20$ to haul it off 😂


Where is it? I'd buy it. So simple to rebuild and parts are widely available. Worth $$$$$ if restored. Is the motor functional or rebuild able? Big ac motors aren't cheap. 3 phase or 1 phase. 3 phase or completely junk motor I'd probably pass unless I had one lying around


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Sad. That's a $4k pump new.


----------

